
How I got 10,000 five-star reviews in 4 weeks - WoodenChair
https://medium.com/@warpling/how-i-got-10-000-five-star-reviews-in-4-weeks-5246cc4c55c7#.4ptbbv1yq
======
ryanmcleod
Thanks WoodenChair, almost missed this post! XD

To anyone that wants to download Blackbox (free) here is a link:
[https://bnc.lt/kcvd/JtDZ8aZ9xs](https://bnc.lt/kcvd/JtDZ8aZ9xs)

Warning: if you like most fast-twitch iPhone games this one isn't for you!

